# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Gleeber

## golach

hope you have a good one Gleeber.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

happy birthday mannie

----------


## poppett

Happy birthday Gleeber.

Hope you enjoy your special day.

----------


## gleeber

Thanks for the good wishes. Ive had a good day. First time Ive sat down. Washed it all down with a lashing of Herchers sideshows at the mill.  ::   I presume its the same family as my granfather used to speak about. Charlie Herchers sideshows were legendry.

----------


## golach

Glad ye hed a guid day Jimag

----------


## Betty

Happy Birthday Gleeber!

----------


## Kenn

Belated birthday wishes from me and him, you are almost as owld as me !

----------


## canuck

The month drags on and here I am with my very belated birthday greetings.

Here's wishing you a happy year ahead!   :Smile:

----------

